
Ask HN: What would you do with a monthly budget to spend on development time? - TomTasche
I have a monthly budget to spend on freelancers. What would you ask them to work on? Small projects or go all-in on one big project? Ideas?
======
ng-user
This question will produce absolutely no valuable answers without providing at
least a bit of context.

What are you trying to accomplish? What problems are you facing? What do you
intend to do with this budget?

You can hire 100 code monkeys and have them accomplish _anything_ just to say
you spent the budget, or you can provide rigid leadership in a certain
direction. It's up to you to decide whether they succeed or fail.

------
cimmanom
Whatever your full time people either can’t do or would be so miserable doing
that they’d quit if you put them on it for more than a few days at a time.

------
austincheney
I would ask them to work on solutions for office tasks that should be
automated or are otherwise annoying or barriers to faster/quality delivery. I
would ask for documentation describing the problem to be solved before work
begins and a review of their tested solution once it is functional.

------
halfnibble
Tedious development tasks.

------
sloaken
I would have them do small pieces. Specifically I would have them write tests.
Unit tests, regression test, etc.

